# MP4Nation officially enters India with Brainwavz



## tkin (Nov 9, 2015)

*Good news for audiophiles, MP4Nation has officially entered India today via Amazon. Prices are competitive and a good selection of Brainwavz items are available, hope to see them bringing other brands in as well.*

*As part of the launch they are providing some discounts, the Delta @ 999/- looks like a sweet deal and will give tough competition to the Piston 3.*

*i.imgur.com/mVsCuTU.jpg

*i.imgur.com/7CibwpC.jpg

*i.imgur.com/sRIjUis.jpg

*Link to Storefront:* Brainwavz Audio India @ Amazon.in:

*Link 1:* *madmimi.com/p/60a5e6?fe=1&pact=34456334373

*Link 2:* Where To Buy â€“ Brainwavz Audio


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 10, 2015)

Ordered the Delta


----------



## tkin (Nov 10, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Ordered the Delta


Nice, do a review, thinking of buying the delta and headphone case from them.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 10, 2015)

tkin said:


> Nice, do a review, thinking of buying the delta and headphone case from them.


Will do if I get time. Estimated delivery date is 16-20 November. Plus I don't know about the warranty period on them.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 14, 2015)

I think I'll need to buy an Universal CTIA to OMTP 3.5mm Male to 3.5mm Female Earphone Adapter Cable to be able to use the delta's volume buttons with my phone. They should've launched the android version of it here. -_-


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 15, 2015)

It doesnt work on your phone ? which phone are you using ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 15, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> It doesnt work on your phone ? which phone are you using ?



LG E970 and Galaxy Y.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 18, 2015)

Update: Brainwavz India has agreed to replace the ios versions of Delta which I have with the Android version


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 1, 2015)

Update:

Finally got the replacement and it came with a hardcase too.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 1, 2015)

nice dude


----------



## z3rO (Dec 1, 2015)

Congrats dude


----------

